# clinic letting embryos die



## caz31

i went through a cycle of ivf/ egg sharing i prduced 32 eggs of which i had 16 and i was told i have 9 healthy embryos and because i was a risk of ohss the nurse said my embryos would be frozen at 1 cell and that it would still be like a fresh embryo tranfer on day 10 of my cycle i went back to clinic for my 10 day scan and was told that i have only got 4 embryos left which were now 6 /7 cells because they wasnt frozen when they should have been i there only explanation they could give that it was lack of communcation between nurses why my embryos have been left to die what are my chances with the few i got left i cannot describe how i am feeling now


----------



## peter

caz31 said:


> i went through a cycle of ivf/ egg sharing i prduced 32 eggs of which i had 16 and i was told i have 9 healthy embryos and because i was a risk of ohss the nurse said my embryos would be frozen at 1 cell and that it would still be like a fresh embryo tranfer on day 10 of my cycle i went back to clinic for my 10 day scan and was told that i have only got 4 embryos left which were now 6 /7 cells because they wasnt frozen when they should have been i there only explanation they could give that it was lack of communcation between nurses why my embryos have been left to die what are my chances with the few i got left i cannot describe how i am feeling now


Peters response has been sent to you via IM - please see your private messages at the top right hand corner of your screen Amended by Mel


----------

